# SDA Tracking Trial, and FO obedince trial- Not UKC Sanctioned, but sanctioned by SDA



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Event: SDA Tracking and FO Trial

Host : Mid Michigan Service Dogs of America

When: November 1, 2009

Where: Michigan Sport Horse Farm, 13470 Peacock Rd., Laingsburg, MI

Contact: Dave O'Boyle 989-295-3664, Dan Williams 517-272-0420



Handler's Meeting at 7:15 a.m. We will caravan 3 miles to the tracking fields. FO obedience to follow. Tracking Entries will be limited to 20. Teams must have a FO Title before receiving their Tracking Title.


----------

